# Looking to put on extra muscle and mass quick.



## Bundey (Mar 11, 2010)

Alright I am 18, 5'11" 128 lbs, which sucks as you can imagine.  I have been working out 3 times a week for the past two months using heavy weights and low reps.  I always take 30g worth of whey protein right after my workouts however over these two months I have only gained like 3 lbs, but noticed a lot more definition in my pecs and a lot more strength.  I was wondering which would be the best supplements to take to add more mass on my ectomorph frame.  I am looking into a mass gainer but I don't know which to get or how often to take it.  Please tell me what you recommend, and what time of the day I should take it.  Thanks.


----------



## Right Hook (Mar 11, 2010)

Bundey said:


> Alright I am 18, 5'11" 128 lbs, which sucks as you can imagine.  I have been working out 3 times a week for the past two months using heavy weights and low reps.  I always take 30g worth of whey protein right after my workouts however over these two months I have only gained like 3 lbs, but noticed a lot more definition in my pecs and a lot more strength.  I was wondering which would be the best supplements to take to add more mass on my ectomorph frame.  I am looking into a mass gainer but I don't know which to get or how often to take it.  Please tell me what you recommend, and what time of the day I should take it.  Thanks.



What are you eating on a daily basis?  I bet your answer lies within that question.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Right Hook said:


> What are you eating on a daily basis? I bet your answer lies within that question.


 
You'd win that bet!

Bundey why not post up your diet, in detail and lets see if your eating enough food to make any gains.
While your at it, post up your training routine too. 
I trust you're reading through the stickies in the training and Diet&nutrition forums?


----------



## Bundey (Mar 11, 2010)

FMJ said:


> You'd win that bet!
> 
> Bundey why not post up your diet, in detail and lets see if your eating enough food to make any gains.
> While your at it, post up your training routine too.
> I trust you're reading through the stickies in the training and Diet&nutrition forums?



Aight this is essentially what I eat.

Breakfast- Toast with butter and some deli turkey, orange juice
Lunch- PB&J, Turkey sandwhich, chips, cranberry juice, sometimes a heath bar ahah.
Afterschool snack- tuna sandwhich
afterworkout- protein shake
dinner- casserole that my mommy makes. 

And no I haven't read the stickies cuz i just joined but I'm definitely looking to arm myself with more knowledge.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Bundey said:


> Aight this is essentially what I eat.
> 
> Breakfast- Toast with butter and some deli turkey, orange juice
> Lunch- PB&J, Turkey sandwhich, chips, cranberry juice, sometimes a heath bar ahah.
> ...


 

Ah.. my mom used to make the best casserole!

Well bud, I would say you're about 1500 calrories shy of gaining another pound! Your BMR would be around 1600-1700 calories a day. Throw in training 3 or 4 times a week and the fact you wanna make some weight gains, you really need to start packing it in!
Try to shoot for 2800-3000 calories everyday. Of those try to get 50% from carbs, 30% from protein and 20% from fat. 
As for weight training, stick to heavy compound exercises, forget about curls and kickbacks for now. Solid squats, deadlifting, bench pressing, pullups, shit like that. 
That will get you going in the right direction. 
Boy, to be 18 again! Your test is probably through the roof. You should gain 15-20 pounds before the year is up. Maybe more if you bust your ass!
Good luck and welcome to IM!


----------



## Bundey (Mar 11, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ah.. my mom used to make the best casserole!
> 
> Well bud, I would say you're about 1500 calrories shy of gaining another pound! Your BMR would be around 1600-1700 calories a day. Throw in training 3 or 4 times a week and the fact you wanna make some weight gains, you really need to start packing it in!
> Try to shoot for 2800-3000 calories everyday. Of those try to get 50% from carbs, 30% from protein and 20% from fat.
> ...



Aight man thanks a lot.  Also I know compound work outs are best for ectomorphs, but I work out at a friends house and we have no way of doing pull ups so I actually have been doing isolated bicep curls.  However that's the only isolation workout I do.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Bundey said:


> Aight man thanks a lot. Also I know compound work outs are best for ectomorphs, but I work out at a friends house and we have no way of doing pull ups so I actually have been doing isolated bicep curls. However that's the only isolation workout I do.


 
Okay, well pullups are often confused with chin ups, but I was suggesting pullups for your lats. In that case, do Bent rows. Just as good. 
I'm not saying you can't do iso's just don't let it be the majority of your training. If you do all your heavy compounds and you still wanna throw in some iso's have at it. The most important thing is you get that diet dialed in. You can do all the squats and deads you want but if you don't feed yourself, there won't be anything to build muscle out of.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Mar 11, 2010)

Yessir.  Eat eat eat.  Poke around the diet and nutrition forums.  If you aren't gaining 1 or 2 pounds per week eat more.


----------



## Right Hook (Mar 12, 2010)

At your age you can pretty much eat whatever you want and grow for the most part.  So eat everything.


----------



## JaketheSnake0413 (Mar 12, 2010)

I would much rather be trying to gain rather than lose! 

Eat, Eat, and Eat.  At your height and weight, you need to eat like crazy.  I encourage the 50/30/20 ratio for your right now...as far as a mass gainer, something like BSN True Mass or comparable should work for you. The downside that I see to some of them is the price of course(since you are so young), and the amount of servings (sometimes 3 scoops) is lmited.  Do you only lift or do you play sports too?


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah man you dont need a mass builder at 18 your test lvls are in outerspace right now plus good sources of protien can be cheap if you know what to get canned tuna or chicken breast, peanut butter and other fresh nuts, skim milk low fat cottage cheese ect.. also and in some olive oil and avacados youll grow quick


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 12, 2010)

getlifting.info » The 20 Rep Squat Program

Gaz did a writeup on this very old program. It really does wonders, as it did for me and has a ton of backin on it.


----------



## Mindstamina (Mar 12, 2010)

Bundey said:


> Aight this is essentially what I eat.
> 
> Breakfast- Toast with butter and some deli turkey, orange juice
> Lunch- PB&J, Turkey sandwhich, chips, cranberry juice, sometimes a heath bar ahah.
> ...




Damn. A midget consumes more than that.

You should at least consumed the protein shake three times a day and eat two tuna sandwich instead of one and two turkey sandwich instead of one.


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 12, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ah.. my mom used to make the best casserole!
> 
> Well bud, I would say you're about 1500 calrories shy of gaining another pound! Your BMR would be around 1600-1700 calories a day. Throw in training 3 or 4 times a week and the fact you wanna make some weight gains, you really need to start packing it in!
> Try to shoot for 2800-3000 calories everyday. Of those try to get 50% from carbs, 30% from protein and 20% from fat.
> ...


 

Now that is good advice.


----------



## LordODell (Mar 14, 2010)

Try GNC Amplified Mass XXX
i heard lots of good stuff


----------



## Mr.BTB (Mar 14, 2010)

If you dont want to fork out the money for a gainer with stuff all servings in it man,  make your own 

try this,

40g of whey
1 - 1.5 glasses of milk
cup of oats or a couple bananas
berries
ice
peanutbutter
or even some macadamia nut oil.

Love them! and its all good calroies that your body is going to use, un-like most that are full of plain sugar.

All the best man. And those 20 rep squatswork great!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 15, 2010)

Mass gainers suck. Real food, such as those like natural peanut butter, fruit, whole grains, milk-stuff your body was MADE TO ASSIMILATE,  and if you have extra cash a whey isolate all work well together. Just throw it all together and make a friggin peanut butter and real fruit spread sandwich on wheat ith a glass of milk and whey for extra calories. Takes the same amount of calories as a mass gainer and doesnt contain a shitload of sugar. I used to make 4 sandwiches with this combination and it worked wonders. And for fucks sake, stop reading the four page special reports.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Mass gainers suck. Real food, such as those like natural peanut butter, fruit, whole grains, milk-stuff your body was MADE TO ASSIMILATE, and if you have extra cash a whey isolate all work well together. Just throw it all together and make a friggin peanut butter and real fruit spread sandwich on wheat ith a glass of milk and whey for extra calories. Takes the same amount of calories as a mass gainer and doesnt contain a shitload of sugar. I used to make 4 sandwiches with this combination and it worked wonders. And for fucks sake, stop reading the four page special reports.


Juggernaut is right on as I posted earlier in the thread natural foods are the way to go when bulking I first reach my caloric goal and then add mass gainers to push it over the top but I have to agree that other than that I wouldnt use them at all for my dailey caloric base.  Also natural sources of protein are ALOT cheaper than those expensive mass gainers and at 18 Im sure you dont have piles of extra cash just laying around. And yeah dont read so damn much you could be eating in that time


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2010)

Just to add to it, the magazines suck because they only want to sell more magazines/supplements-half of which dont do shit regardless, are poorly written and most have no scientific backing on them. 
Gazhole did a nice writeup of one of the most brutal, simple, puke inducing growth releasing programs ever devised; the 20 rep squat routine. THESE WILL out size on you. As long as your nutrition is on par for growth and you're realistic, you'll grow. Dont expect lean mass gains to be dominant; you will put some fat on. It is necessary.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2010)

I posted the same thing twice and didnt realize it about the 20 rep squat-but I'm a big believer in it regardless.


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

your eating like a bird my friend... eat, eat and then eat some more.  you can get a lot of the nutrients that your body needs just by eating the right foods.  the supplements are great and will help but you have to eat to pack on the pounds....


----------



## LordODell (Mar 23, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Juggernaut is right on as I posted earlier in the thread natural foods are the way to go when bulking I first reach my caloric goal and then add mass gainers to push it over the top but I have to agree that other than that I wouldnt use them at all for my dailey caloric base.  Also natural sources of protein are ALOT cheaper than those expensive mass gainers and at 18 Im sure you dont have piles of extra cash just laying around. And yeah dont read so damn much you could be eating in that time



BS!
Mass Gainers work!Just have to find one thats right for you! me it was mass xxx but i found some better stuff...i think

All this eat right bullshit. Eatting all kinds of good food with "natural sources of proteinis" is just as expensive as buying weight gainers but yes food is key though. 

Weight gainer is good also for when you dont have time to eat. 
128 pounds? right,to put on the puounds you need to suck down sometime like 3000 calories a
day..you can get half that in one drink! and at 18 years old 
sugar can kiss your ass ..... lol 4 stupid sandwiches? plz


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2010)

LordODell said:


> BS!
> Mass Gainers work!Just have to find one thats right for you! me it was mass xxx but i found some better stuff...i think
> 
> All this eat right bullshit. Eatting all kinds of good food with "natural sources of proteinis" is just as expensive as buying weight gainers but yes food is key though.
> ...


Hey asshole face; when did I say anything about using sugar? And since when does your dumbfuck body assimilate processed food better than whole food? Or are you the first person in the human world that can process cheese whiz like whole food?
Next time try using correct spelling, not so many cutesy cartoons and a little better than usual grammar to exemplify an otherwise useless point.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2010)

GNC makes Mass XXX; first stupid mistake-buying shit from a shit company. 
First ingredient; maltodextrin. Second stupid mistake.  
 Sodium; 620mg. Third stupid mistake. 
Sugars: 20g. Fourth. 

Keep up with the intelligent thinking process.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2010)

I seriously suggest anyone looking into this Mass XXX stay away from it. It's crap. Here's the nutritional information:

*http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2296122&CAWELAID=293851401
*


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Hey asshole face; when did I say anything about using sugar? And since when does your dumbfuck body assimilate processed food better than whole food? Or are you the first person in the human world that can process cheese whiz like whole food?
> Next time try using correct spelling, not so many cutesy cartoons and a little better than usual grammar to exemplify an otherwise useless point.


Hey asshole face? Juggs you are to much man fucking hilarious.  and yeah XXX mass does work to put on pounds so long as you dont care what those pounds are.  I could sit down with a bag of sugar everyday and I bet I'd gain weight but said weight wouldnt be muscle.  Asshole face ROTFLMAO


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> stop reading the four page special reports.



BLASPHEMY! 

Branch Warren would never lie. 

(Is there a _sarcasm _smiley? )


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Asshole face ROTFLMAO



Has an oddly cool ring to it.

What do you think?

_Should I start a Group?_


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2010)

Bundey said:


> Alright I am 18, 5'11" 128 lbs, which sucks *as you can imagine.*



At 15 I was 6'0" 150 lbs, so I suspect my lower body was heavier than yours. I have narrow shoulder and really long arms and putting weight/muscle on my upper body has always been a struggle, so, yeah, I _can _imagine!

Compounds are definitely good advice. Former Mr. Pennsylvania and Mr. Florida, Frank Calta, offered his routine in an interview in one of the mags a million years ago:

*Frank Calta workout program*

Work out on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays. Two routines cover all of  the body parts. One routines is for chest, back, biceps, and calves. The  other is for legs, shoulders, triceps, and abs. Alternate these  routines every other workout. 

*Workout A*

*Chest *
Incline 2 x 6
dumbbell benches 4 x 6
Peck deck 2 x 8

*Back *
Weighted chins 4 x 6
Pulldowns 2 x 8
Seated cable rows 2 x 6

*Biceps *
dumbbell curls 2 x 8
machine curls 2 x 8

*Calves*
Standing calf raises 2 x 8-10 
Seated calf raises 2 x 10
*
Workout B *

*Delts *
Seated dumbbell press 
4 x 8

*Legs *
Leg presses 4 x 8
Leg extensions 2 x 8
Leg curls 2 x 8

*Triceps *
French Press/Universal machine 2 x 8
Pressdowns 2 x 8
Close-grip bench press 3 x 8 

*Abs *
Knee raises 2 x 10
Crunches 3 x 8



Mindstamina said:


> Damn. A midget consumes more than that.
> 
> *You should at least consumed the protein shake three times a day and eat two tuna sandwich instead of one and two turkey sandwich instead of one.*



I made my own weight gainer shakes as a 15-year-old. Milk, bananas, peanut butter, raw eggs, ice cream. I once drank two Oster blender pitchers full of that concoction, about 3-4 quarts, and very shortly after threw up. They tasted great. I just couldn't keep it all down.

Good luck to you!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2010)

puss. I did it similarly, but used egg protein-made me fart something awful!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> puss. I did it similarly, but used egg protein-made me fart something awful!!!


 Man juggs your slippin no shitdickhead or anything?


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> puss. I did it similarly, but used egg protein-made me fart something awful!!!



Digestive enzymes or Beano please.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Man juggs your slippin no shitdickhead or anything?


sorry....here we go; assnose fuckcunt. 

How's that?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2010)

See the secret is to make it sound similar to spongebob squarepants and make it come together with at least one syllable in the beginning and a possible 2nd part having the same structure....would you believe I used to be an English teacher?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2010)

YouTube Video












sassy69 said:


> Digestive enzymes or Beano please.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> sorry....here we go; assnose fuckcunt.
> 
> How's that?


 
Ummm.. Yep. That's the stuff.


----------

